
Winner of top mathematics prize has medal stolen from him minutes later - dctoedt
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2018/08/02/winner-of-top-mathematics-prize-has-medal-stolen-from-him-minutes-later/
======
snvzz
pay/tracking wall.

~~~
kencausey
Consider complaining less and just learn to work around it. Often using
[https://archive.is/](https://archive.is/) works although not in the case of
Washington Post it seems.

Alternatively while it doesn't work in every case uMatrix blocking everything
but 1st party HTML combined with Reader mode (in Firefox at least) worked to
get me the text of this article.

~~~
snvzz
Linking to an archive instead is appropriate in these cases, if no clean
alternative link can be found.

------
guard0g
Easiest way = Clear browser cookies

